# Mettre OS X sur un G3 ?



## Omphale (17 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Peut être que ma question va sembler idiote mais je souhaite savoir s'il est possible de mettre OS X sur un G3 qui fonctionne encore très bien... 
J'ai essayé d'insérer le CD d'installation mais celle-ci n'a pas voulu se réaliser... pourtant, j'ai déjà vu des personnes ayant un G3 et fonctionnant sous OS X...
Comment faire donc ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2007)

Omphale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peut être que ma question va sembler idiote mais je souhaite savoir s'il est possible de mettre OS X sur un G3 qui fonctionne encore très bien...
> J'ai essayé d'insérer le CD d'installation mais celle-ci n'a pas voulu se réaliser... pourtant, j'ai déjà vu des personnes ayant un G3 et fonctionnant sous OS X...
> ...




C'est pas une question idiote, c'est une question récurrente, donc la réponse se trouve partout ici, et là, suffit de chercher un peu et de lire, mais rapidement je te dirais oui, mais prévoir 512 mo de ram minimum. Et allez, quand même... quel G3 ?? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

Je peux pour ma part te faire part de deux exp&#233;riences personnelles : 

- 1) j'ai Mac OS X 10.2.8 install&#233; sur un PowerBook G3/266 dot&#233; de 512 Mo de Ram : &#231;a tourne, mais bon, &#231;a rame un peu. &#199;a me convient pour l'usage que j'en ai (il me sert principalement &#224; faire d&#233;marrer des Mac en rade en mode "Target" via une PCCard Firewire, aux fins de maintenance, le reste du temps, je l'utilise plus souvent sous OS 9.2), mais pour, disons, de la bureautique de base, c'est supportable.

- 2) Jusqu'&#224; une date r&#233;cente, mon fils a&#238;n&#233; utilisait un iMac G3/450 dot&#233; de 384 Mo de Ram sous Mac OS X 10.3.9, et l&#224;, &#231;a tournait tr&#232;s bien, m&#234;me lorsqu'il utilisait Photoshop 7 ou Adobe Golive. Bien s&#251;r, &#231;a tourne encore mieux maintenant qu'il a r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; mon ancien iMac G4/700 avec 512 Mo de Ram, mais il pouvait travailler raisonnablement bien avec le G3. IL pouvait aussi regarder des Divx avec VLC sans subir de gels ou de ralentissement.


----------



## Omphale (17 Avril 2007)

D'après tout ce que vous m'avez dit, mon problème principal doit donc être l'insuffisance de ma mémoire.
En effet, le G3 (en ce moment sous 9.0.4) possède 128 Mo de mémoire intégrée et 249 Mo de mémoire virtuelle.
J'ai essayé d'insérer le Cd d'installation Os X mais l'ordinateur me l'a directement éjecté, sans aucun message d'alerte sur l'écran...
Je suis désolée si mes explications concernant mon problème sont sommaires mais j'ai -heureusement- un G5 et c'est horriblement frustrant de se heurter à un tel problème... Je veux pouvoir continuer à utiliser mon G3 pour des logiciels comme Itunes, Pages ou Photoshop.


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2007)

Omphale a dit:


> D'apr&#232;s tout ce que vous m'avez dit, mon probl&#232;me principal doit donc &#234;tre l'insuffisance de ma m&#233;moire.
> En effet, le G3 (en ce moment sous 9.0.4) poss&#232;de 128 Mo de m&#233;moire int&#233;gr&#233;e et 249 Mo de m&#233;moire virtuelle.
> J'ai essay&#233; d'ins&#233;rer le Cd d'installation Os X mais l'ordinateur me l'a directement &#233;ject&#233;, sans aucun message d'alerte sur l'&#233;cran...
> Je suis d&#233;sol&#233;e si mes explications concernant mon probl&#232;me sont sommaires mais j'ai -heureusement- un G5 et c'est horriblement frustrant de se heurter &#224; un tel probl&#232;me... Je veux pouvoir continuer &#224; utiliser mon G3 pour des logiciels comme Itunes, Pages ou Photoshop.



La m&#233;moire on peut en ajouter, mais &#231;a douille un peu sur ces vieilles b&#233;canes. 128 mo c'est impossible d'utiliser Panther et encore moins Tiger. (la m&#233;moire virtuelle ne compte pas).

On sait toujours pas quel G3 c'est. Imac ? Powermac ? Ibook ? Powerbook ? QUel fr&#233;quence ? Va voir dans le menu pomme tu devrais trouver ces infos, je sais plus ou c'est sous OS9.

C'est un CD que tu tentes de mettre ou un DVD ? T'es s&#251;r d'avoir un lecteur DVD sur ton G3 ?? De toute fa&#231;on c'est une licence par machine donc c'est m&#234;me pas l&#233;gal. De plus un CD livr&#233; avec un imac fonctionne que sur un imac, idem pour un powermac. Donc si tu essayes de d&#233;marrer le CD d'install de ton powermac G5 sur ton imac G3, &#231;a va pas le faire.

Faut acheter OSX dans sa petite bo&#238;te genre &#224; la fnac.


----------



## Omphale (17 Avril 2007)

Ah, merci pour la liste de propositions de réponses... c'est un Imac G3... je n'ai même pas pensé à le préciser... donc non, il n'y a pas de lecteur DVD...
Merci pour toutes ces infos


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2007)

La derni&#232;re version de os x vendue directement sous forme de Cd est la version 10.3 (Panther).
A titre d'info, ta machine devra si c'est ton choisir d'&#233;voluer vers os x augmenter sa ram et par ailleurs il faudra s'assurer que le firmware (logiciel interne) a bien &#233;t&#233; mis &#224; jour pour permettre cette &#233;volution.

Sinon, j'ai moi m&#234;me un bon vieux iMac G3 500 avec 384 Mo de ram qui tol&#232;re plut&#244;t bien Panther. J'ai install&#233; Tiger dessus pour user mes licences "famille", mais l&#224; c'est un poil limite alors j'en suis rest&#233; &#224; 10.3.9
Bien s&#251;r, ce iMac n'est pas destin&#233; &#224; traiter de l'image avec Photoshop


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

Omphale a dit:


> Ah, merci pour la liste de propositions de réponses... c'est un Imac G3... je n'ai même pas pensé à le préciser... donc non, il n'y a pas de lecteur DVD...
> Merci pour toutes ces infos



Pourquoi "donc non" ? L'iMac G3/450 dont je parlais plus haut était équipé d'un lecteur de DVD (d'origine), il est à quelle fréquence, ton iMac G3 ?


----------



## Monsieur Paul (23 Avril 2007)

Je confirme: un iMac DV 450 Sage, avec 384Mo de RAM permet de faire tourner OSX 10.3.9 tout &#224; fait correctement. Il vaut mieux en rester l&#224;: sur un iBook G3/600 avec 640 Mo et un HD r&#233;nov&#233; &#224; 7200t, Tiger rame d&#233;j&#224; un poil.

En supposant que c'est un iMac G3, d&#233;pourvu de lecteur DVD mais avec un port Firewire:

Pour les probl&#232;mes d'installation, tu peux contourner l'absence de DVD en connectant ton iMac G3 en mode "target" (cible en bon fran&#231;ais) &#224; ton G5, via un cable Firewire tout b&#234;te. Et tu lances le DVD d'installation sur ton G5, en d&#233;signant le HD de ton iMac comme destination de l'install d'OSX. Hop.

Sinon, il est capital de faire la mise &#224; jour du firmware "iMac Slot loading" AVANT l'installation d'OS X: tu risques d'avoir des trucs extr&#234;mement bizarres, sinon. Avec de gros soucis pour reprendre la main sur ta machine.


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

je me permet de faire l'avocat du diable, el diablo

omphale, tu as le system 9 qui, avec ces autres versions antecedente est bien le meilleur au monde (je suis serieux) c'est l'experience qui me fait dire ceci, transparent, modulable, esthetiquement fin, facile d'acces, ouvert, c'est unique. 
L'ordre du jour chez Apple ou les autres c'est bien l'inverse des qualitifs que j'ai donner ci-dessus, faut rajouter une profusion de documentation, bien 'foutue', merci Apple.
C'est un cas unique dans l'informatique, l'herbe est plus verte chez le voisin?

Maintenant le seul hic c'est bien le Web, mais meme la, les usenets sont une bonne solution. On se creer des besoins, on m'a preter un P4, bien sur c'est plus rapide, mais franchement rien ne vaut Os 9. Ce systeme n'est pas viellot contrairement a ceux que raconte certain 'newbies', je programme est je sait ce que je dis. Le modernisme oui, mais un modernisme moderne!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> je me permet de faire l'avocat du diable, el diablo
> 
> ...



Non, là, tu affabules, OS 9 n'est pas un OS moderne, il a bénéficié de la comparaison avec des versions de Windows au dessous de tout, mais ça n'en fait pas un parangon de fiabilité.

Il utilise un système multitâches coopératif (chaque application décide seule de l'instant ou elle rendra la main au système ... Si elle le souhaite) qui le rend vulnérable au plantage d'une application, avec comme conséquence fréquente un gel complet du système. OS X est beaucoup plus robuste de ce point de vue.

Autre archaïsme d'OS 9 : la gestion de la mémoire. Comme pour l'utilisation des ressources dans le multitâche, ce sont chaque application qui définissent leur utilisation de la mémoire, sans que le système n'y puisse. De plus, la mémoire n'est pas redistribuée, ce qui provoque des plantages "mémoire pleine" alors que la quantité de mémoire inutilisée serait largement suffisante. Sous OS 9, "mémoire inutilisée" n'est pas synonyme de "mémoire libre", OS X gère tout ça sans bavure.

Le noyau d'OS 9 est d'ailleurs parfois victime lui même du phénomène, malgré les progrès évidents de son dispositif de mémoire protégée, progrès évidents, mais insuffisants pour assurer une fiabilité suffisante.

Je pourrais continuer comme ça longtemps. Ton raisonnement appliqué à l'aéronautique consisterait à prétendre que du fait que le DC3 est un excellent avion, on va le garder en le modernisant au fil du temps. Tu pourra toujours modifier un DC3, tu n'en fera jamais un Airbus A320. Chaque système a un cycle de vie, de l'essuyage des plâtres jusqu'à la maturité, c'est parfait, mais à la longue, l'ajout de couches, de patches, d'extensions pour pallier aux manques fait qu'à un moment il passe de la maturité à l'obsolescence, et là, il faut repartir sur quelque chose 'entièrement nouveau, toutes les technologies fonctionnent comme ça, informatique comprise.


----------



## claude72 (23 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ton raisonnement appliqué à l'aéronautique consisterait à prétendre que du fait que le DC3 est un excellent avion, on va le garder en le modernisant au fil du temps. Tu pourra toujours modifier un DC3, tu n'en fera jamais un Airbus A320.


Non, c'est sûr, il y a une trop grande différence de taille entre les 2 : dans un DC3 tu mets une trentaine de passagers, dans un Airbus A320, tu en mets plus de 100.

En revanche, il y a encore des compagnies aériennes qui exploitent des DC3 en transport public de passagers sur des petites lignes : des DC3 datant des années 40-50, d'abord rachetés aux surplus de l'armée (donc, en fait des C47), puis *modernisés au fil du temps*, jusqu'à les remotoriser avec deux turbines pour remplacer les deux gros moteurs en étoile, installer des écrans EFIS pour remplacer les instruments traditionnels, et bien-sûr avec des moyens radio qui ont aussi suivi cette évolution avec des systèmes ultramodernes (GPS, Ticas, etc.) qui ont progressivement remplacé les vieilles radios/VOR/ADF à lampes, etc.
Et ils sont exploités quotidiennement dans des conditions de service aussi sévères que des avions modernes, genre Beech 1900, Fairchild Metroliner, ATR 42 ou autres avions de taille à peu près équivalente et avec autant de fiabilité et de sécurité !
Dans ce domaine, ce n'est pas l'âge de l'avion qui fait la fiabilité/sécurité, c'est la qualité de la maintenance qu'il reçoit : dans un avion, tout est réparable, remplaçable, refaisable la seule limite pour le propriétaire d'un avion, c'est quand, à un instant donné, le coût des travaux de remise en état ou de maintenance dépasse le prix d'achat d'un avion équivalent. (et encore, dans ce cas le vieil avion est rarement détruit : il est revendu à quelqu'un d'autre qui le remettra en état (éventuelement avec des pièces d'occase) pour une autre utilisation avec des conditions d'exploitation moins draconniennes, ou revendu en pièces détachées, ou à des collectionneurs)


P.-S. : le DC3 n'était en fait pas un excellent avion avec ses moteurs en étoile d'origine, il avait le gros défaut de manquer de puissance sur un seul moteur


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2007)

[MODE=H.S.]



claude72 a dit:


> Non, c'est s&#251;r, il y a une trop grande diff&#233;rence de taille entre les 2 : dans un DC3 tu mets une trentaine de passagers, dans un Airbus A320, tu en mets plus de 100.



Regarde donc la diff&#233;rence de taille entre un syst&#232;me 1 et son ultime &#233;volution, le syst&#232;me 9.2.2 




claude72 a dit:


> P.-S. : le DC3 n'&#233;tait en fait pas un excellent avion&#8230; avec ses moteurs en &#233;toile d'origine, il avait le gros d&#233;faut de manquer de puissance sur un seul moteur&#8230;



Je suppose que c'est pour &#231;a qu'ils en ont mis deux :rateau: de toute fa&#231;on, parmi les avions de transport de son &#233;poque (je rappelle que cet avion ne date pas des ann&#233;es 40/50 mais bien de 1935, donc conception datant de la fin des ann&#233;es 20), il &#233;tait un des plus puissants avec un moteur de moins, vu que dans ces ann&#233;es l&#224;, les gros bataillons (en nombre d'appareils) de la flotte d'avions de transport de passagers &#233;taient des monomoteurs. des machines telles que le tri-moteurs Arc en ciel, ou le quadri-moteurs Croix du sud, fiers h&#233;ros m&#233;caniques de nos lectures d'enfance n'existaient qu'&#224; quelques exemplaires, alors que les DC3 Skytrain (version civile du C47 Dakota) et autres Annies de fer (Junker Ju52) cotoyaient des flottes de Br&#233;guet XIX ou XX, et autres mono-moteur du m&#234;me genre. En 1935, un avion de transport de 30 place &#233;tait bien &#233;quivalent &#224; un Airbus A320 d'aujourd'hui, beaucoup d'avions de transport ne d&#233;passant gu&#232;re la douzaine de places.

[/MODE]

Bon on en revient &#224; OS X sur un G3 ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Avril 2007)

Bon malgré le manque de détails techniques sur ta config, Omphale, je te conseille quand même de passer sous X car je viens de le faire sur mon imac 400Dv de l'an 2000, et tout c'est trés bien passé,
j'ai upgradé le firmware (voir site apple)
j'ai acheté un plus gros disque dur 80 Go, et de la mémoire vive (+512mo) chez macouais,
Panther sur cd (merçi ebay )
iLife04  en solde chez le revendeur de mon quartier et aussi Elements 3,
puis j'ai ouvert la bête grace aux pages d'explications de M. Sterpin sur le ouaibe,
et remplacé le DD; trés facile !
ensuite, plus long: installé Panther en suivant les explications de *maxosxfacile* et des *usagers du forum* ici même, sans qui je suis perdu: 
une grosse journée, puis la MàJ combinée vers 10.3.9 (encore une demie journée) avec les applis achetée, elements3 et les gratuitiels; voir macfreeware etc.
j'avais aussi créé plusieurs partitions sur le DD, dont une avec OS9 et mes anciens logiciels en attendant la migration totale vers Panther,
*ne pas oublier de downloader TOUS les nouveaux drivers des périphériques que tu utilise: scanners, imprimantes, caméras, apn, sinon tu te retrouve comme moi les premiers jours sans scan ! ni imprimantes,
j'oublie plein de détails : X11 pour utiliser les ressources des logiciels comme open office et Gimp, gimpprint pour les imprimantes exotiques etc.
on est là pour t'aider mais va falloir lire, apprendre, ouvrir la machine et bousculer un peu ses anciennes habitudes,
bon courage,
Patrick

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  [/FONT]


----------



## claude72 (25 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je suppose que c'est pour ça qu'ils en ont mis deux


Ben non, les deux moteurs, c'est censé être surtout pour la sécurité, pas que pour augmenter la puissance et pour être certifié, un avion bi-moteur doit pouvoir voler *et grimper* sur un seul moteur à la masse maximum.
(dans la réglementation française, il est aujourd'hui interdit de faire du transport public de passager (TPP) avec un avion monomoteur : il faut obligatoirement au moins un bi-moteur)




> de toute façon, parmi les avions de transport de son époque (je rappelle que cet avion ne date pas des années 40/50 mais bien de 1935, donc conception datant de la fin des années 20), il était un des plus puissants avec un moteur de moins


Oui, effectivement, sorti en 1935.
Un des plus puissants, peut-être mais en cas de panne d'un moteur au décollage, il n'avait quand-même pas assez de puissance à la masse max, et c'était le plantage assuré.





> un avion de transport de 30 place était bien équivalent à un Airbus A320 d'aujourd'hui, beaucoup d'avions de transport ne dépassant guère la douzaine de places.


Oui, d'accord, mais ça n'empêche pas les compagnies aériennes d'aujourd'hui d'exploiter en parallèle des Airbus A320 (et plus gros) pour certaines lignes et des avions plus petits, entre 20 et 40 places, pour d'autres lignes et d'autres utilisations : et dans ce segment des 20-40 places, les DC3 de 1935 modernisés et turbinisés ont encore leur place à côté des avions modernes.

De la même manière qu'à côtés des Mac sous OS X qui sont capables de faire tout ce qu'on peut demander à un ordinateur moderne, le bon vieil OS 9 rend encore de fiers services.
Mais quand j'ai vraiment envie de voir un site que je n'arrive pas à visualiser sur mon G4 sous OS 9.22, j'utilise un bon vieux iMac sous 10.3 et j'ai presque l'impression que le iMac (350 MHz, 192 Mo de RAM) avec Safari est plus rapide que le G4 (933 MHz, 640 Mo de RAM) avec Netscape 7 ! ou en tout cas pas plus lent il faudrait que je les chronomètre, un jour


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> pour &#234;tre certifi&#233;, un avion bi-moteur doit pouvoir voler *et grimper* sur un seul moteur &#224; la masse maximum.



Non, pas &#224; cette &#233;poque, on faisait des multi moteurs pour compenser la faible puissance des moteurs alors disponibles qui plafonnait aux environs de 800 &#224; 1000 ch (soit de 1600 &#224; 2000 ch pour un bi-moteurs). Apr&#232;s la seconde guerre mondiale, les DC3 disposeront de motorisation allant jusqu'&#224; 2500 ch (1250 ch/moteur), ce qui leur permettra d'augmenter leur vitesse de croisi&#232;re de 290 Km/h &#224; 345 Km/h (cette pr&#233;cision pour bien montrer l'incidence de l'augmentation de puissance sur la performance : 500 ch = 55 Km/h de plus, la vitesse d'une mobylette &#224; peu de choses pr&#232;s :sick.



claude72 a dit:


> De la m&#234;me mani&#232;re qu'&#224; c&#244;t&#233;s des Mac sous OS X qui sont capables de faire tout ce qu'on peut demander &#224; un ordinateur moderne, le bon vieil OS 9 rend encore de fiers services.
> Mais quand j'ai vraiment envie de voir un site que je n'arrive pas &#224; visualiser sur mon G4 sous OS 9.22, j'utilise un bon vieux iMac sous 10.3&#8230; et j'ai presque l'impression que le iMac (350 MHz, 192 Mo de RAM) avec Safari est plus rapide que le G4 (933 MHz, 640 Mo de RAM) avec Netscape 7 ! ou en tout cas pas plus lent&#8230; il faudrait que je les chronom&#232;tre, un jour&#8230;



Il y a effectivement des applications o&#249; l'efficacit&#233; de Mac OS X compense sa lourdeur (compar&#233; &#224; OS 9), j'ai pu le tester &#224; plusieurs reprises. 

Sur la m&#234;me machine, par exemple, Jedi Knight 2 tourne avec plus de FP/s sous OS X que sous OS 9, et mon fils, sur son iMac G3/450 avait du mal &#224; visionner proprement des Divx sous OS 9, qui passaient sans probl&#232;me sous OS X (l&#224;, bien s&#251;r, pas avec la m&#234;me appli). 

 Toutefois, je pense que l&#224;, entre un G4/933 sous 9 et un G3/350 sous X, le handicap en puissance est trop lourd, &#231;a doit venir de l'application sous OS 9, fais le test avec le m&#234;me navigateur (iCab, par exemple), &#231;a sera plus parlant. Sinon, lorsque je suis contraint &#224; naviguer sous OS 9, j'ai remplac&#233; Netscape par Mozilla, &#231;a n'est pas le top (c'en est m&#234;me assez loin :mouais, mais il est quand m&#234;me plus r&#233;actif que Netscape.

Toutefois, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que m&#234;me si en apparence &#231;a peut le faire, il reste tr&#232;s difficile lorsqu'on compare des applications tournant sous deux syst&#232;mes diff&#233;rents, de faire la part de ce qui est du au syst&#232;me, et de ce qui est du &#224; l'application elle m&#234;me.


----------



## claude72 (26 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, pas à cette époque, on faisait des multi moteurs pour compenser la faible puissance des moteurs alors disponibles qui plafonnait aux environs de 800 à 1000 ch (soit de 1600 à 2000 ch pour un bi-moteurs).


Dans les débuts de l'aviation, oui, tu as raison, les fabricants d'avions augmentaient le nombre de moteurs pour augmenter la puissance

 et bien que je ne connaisse pas exactement la chronologie des augmentations de puissance des moteurs d'avion (mais pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, les moteurs dépassaient déjà 2000 cv : les V12 Griffon des derniers Spitfire dépassaient les 2500 cv, les Pratt et Withney R2800 2x9 cylindres en étoile des Corsair sortaient dans les 2400 cv, et les Skyraider avaient un R3350 qui montait à plus de 3200 cv je ne connais pas la date de mise en service du Skyraider, il est possible qu'il soit postérieur à 1945)

 mais dès que les moteurs ont commencé à atteindre des puissances suffisantes, l'utilisation de plusieurs moteurs a continué, selon les circonstances, pour des raisons de puissance, mais aussi de sécurité. Je t'accorde qu'il n'y avait pas en 1940 un moteur de 4800 cv capable de remplacer les 4 moteurs de 1200 cv d'un Boeing B17, donc il a bien fallu en utiliser 4, et les bombardiers suivants, comme le A26, qui ont pu bénéficier de moteurs plus puissants n'en avaient plus que 2
 mais il y avait avant 1945 des moteurs de 2500 cv, et il aurait été possible déjà à cette époque de remplacer les 2  moteur R1830 de 1200 cv du DC3 par un unique moteur de 2500 cv (un R2800, ou un R3350).








> Toutefois, je pense que là, entre un G4/933 sous 9 et un G3/350 sous X, le handicap en puissance est trop lourd, ça doit venir de l'application sous OS 9, fais le test avec le même navigateur (iCab, par exemple), ça sera plus parlant.


Oui, je pense que ça vient à la fois de la lenteur de Netscape sous OS 9, que de la vélocité de Safari, mais aussi d'une impression de vélocité de Safari, puisqu'en fait, Safari sur le iMac 350 met environ 5 à 6 secondes pour afficher une page standard de Mac Gé, alors que Netscape sur le G4 933 met 4 secondes pour afficher la même page. Donc, en fait le G4 est plus rapide, mais la différence est loin d'être aussi flagrante que la différence des fréquences des processeurs pourraient le laisser supposer.
J'ai essayé iCab, il est encore plus lent que Netscape.
J'ai aussi essayé Mozilla, mais je n'ai pas trouvé que la version 1.2.1 apportait grand-chose en revanche la 1.3.1 corrige beaucoup de bug, mais je ne peux pas poster sur Mac Gé avec !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Dans les débuts de l'aviation, oui, tu as raison, les fabricants d'avions augmentaient le nombre de moteurs pour augmenter la puissance
> 
> et bien que je ne connaisse pas exactement la chronologie des augmentations de puissance des moteurs d'avion (mais pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, les moteurs dépassaient déjà 2000 cv : les V12 Griffon des derniers Spitfire dépassaient les 2500 cv



Ben nan, ça, c'était le Mk XIX de 1944, 2030 ch mais les Mk XIV de 1942/43, avec leur Merlin 63 n'en faisaient que 1550, les MkIX de 41/42 n'avaient que 1440 ch sur leur Merlin 45, et le Mk III de 1939/40 (celui de la bataille d'Angleterre) devait faire dans les 1100 ch. Et ces moteurs en ligne affichaient une puissance spécifique supérieure à celle des moteurs en étoile qui tournaient moins vite. Pour le Skytrain, nous sommes en 1935, et encore loin de l'accélération des progrès technologiques qu'a provoqué la guerre.

Bon, sinon, on va s'arrêter là, ça me passionne autant que toi, mais nous ne sommes pas sur le bon forum.



claude72 a dit:


> Oui, je pense que ça vient à la fois de la lenteur de Netscape sous OS 9, que de la vélocité de Safari, mais aussi d'une impression de vélocité de Safari, puisqu'en fait, Safari sur le iMac 350 met environ 5 à 6 secondes pour afficher une page standard de Mac Gé, alors que Netscape sur le G4 933 met 4 secondes pour afficher la même page. Donc, en fait le G4 est plus rapide, mais la différence est loin d'être aussi flagrante que la différence des fréquences des processeurs pourraient le laisser supposer.
> J'ai essayé iCab, il est encore plus lent que Netscape.
> J'ai aussi essayé Mozilla, mais je n'ai pas trouvé que la version 1.2.1 apportait grand-chose en revanche la 1.3.1 corrige beaucoup de bug, mais je ne peux pas poster sur Mac Gé avec !



Le problème doit être 100% Netscape. Sur mon G4/733, Safari ne met pas assez longtemps pour que je puisse chronométrer le temps d'affichage d'une page MacGe.(moins d'1 s). Tu devrais intervertir tes systèmes 9 et X !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Avril 2007)

vous vous sentez pas un peu hors sujet avec ces histoires de "coucous" hors d'&#226;ge ? 
moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re le vol &#224; voile,
patrick



Encore un qui aime vivre dangereusement ... Critiquer le modo du coin ... On croit r&#234;ver


----------



## Vivid (26 Avril 2007)

"Il utilise un système multitâches coopératif (chaque application décide seule de l'instant ou elle rendra la main au système ... Si elle le souhaite) qui le rend vulnérable au plantage d'une application, avec comme conséquence fréquente un gel complet du système. OS X est beaucoup plus robuste de ce point de vue." il y a des regles

"Autre archaïsme d'OS 9 : la gestion de la mémoire. Comme pour l'utilisation des ressources dans le multitâche, ce sont chaque application qui définissent leur utilisation de la mémoire, sans que le système n'y puisse. De plus, la mémoire n'est pas redistribuée, ce qui provoque des plantages "mémoire pleine" alors que la quantité de mémoire inutilisée serait largement suffisante. Sous OS 9, "mémoire inutilisée" n'est pas synonyme de "mémoire libre", OS X gère tout ça sans bavure."

 Si la memoire n'a pas ete redistribuee c'est que des pointeurs ont ete utliser (mal en general), ou des handles qui n'ont pas ete liberer. "mémoire inutilisée n'est pas synonyme de mémoire libre" bien sur, dans le cas ou ton application demande un taille minimum, continue, logique. La fragmentation de la memoire est due a une mauvaise utilisation des pointeurs.

"Le noyau d'OS 9 est d'ailleurs parfois victime lui même du phénomène, malgré les progrès évidents de son dispositif de mémoire protégée, progrès évidents, mais insuffisants pour assurer une fiabilité suffisante." 

dans quel cas? ce n'est pas plutot une mauvaise utilisation de la memoire par un programme ? j'ai fait du raytracing avec 70% de memoire virtuele, oui 70%!! la machine tournait plusieurs jours sans s'arreter, jamais de probleme. Et quand je programme je libere tout ce que j'ai utiliser, si on commence a tout vouloir faire faire par le systeme, vive les usines a gaz, l'assistance intellectuelle n'a rien de bon.

"Je pourrais continuer comme ça longtemps. Ton raisonnement appliqué à l'aéronautique consisterait à prétendre que du fait que le DC3 est un excellent avion, on va le garder en le modernisant au fil du temps. Tu pourra toujours modifier un DC3, tu n'en fera jamais un Airbus A320. Chaque système a un cycle de vie, de l'essuyage des plâtres jusqu'à la maturité, c'est parfait, mais à la longue, l'ajout de couches, de patches, d'extensions pour pallier aux manques fait qu'à un moment il passe de la maturité à l'obsolescence, et là, il faut repartir sur quelque chose 'entièrement nouveau, toutes les technologies fonctionnent comme ça, informatique comprise."

tu ne peut comparer du code a un viellissement de la matiere, reprendre du code c'est tout les jours que des programmeurs le font, la toolbox est suffisament bien hierarchisee pour en modifier une partie correctement. La preuve le noyau mach a ete 'greffer' sur la toolbox. La seule limite du 9 ou version anterieure c'etait l'adressage des microprocesseur et leur vitesse, il n'est pas question de rajouter de couche ou de patche, mais de modifier le code, j'ai souvent le nez dans la toolbox pour pouvoir dire que cela est realisable.
Les extensions systeme ne sont pas du bricolage mais un exemple de modularite, ce n'est pas un quelquonque gadget vite fait. "il faut repartir sur quelque chose 'entièrement nouveau"   a d'autre... mais pas a moi 
depuis des annees en informatique on invente plus, on modifie et on re-conditionne, le risc, unix, les reseaux, les interfaces... mise a jour, ameliorations mais rien n'est nouveau, je crois pas. Par contre on invente des mots nouveaux pour vendre, technologie pour proceder ou nouvelle utilisation de.., multimedia aussi, ce qui veut absolument rien dire puisque depuis toujours les ordi gere le sons l'image, le texte.. mais a des degres de sophistication differente.

a+


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> il y a des regles



   



Vivid a dit:


> Si la memoire n'a pas ete redistribuee c'est que des pointeurs ont ete utliser (mal en general), ou des handles qui n'ont pas ete liberer.
> 
> bien sur, dans le cas ou ton application demande un taille minimum, continue, logique. La fragmentation de la memoire est due a une mauvaise utilisation des pointeurs.
> 
> ...



Il ne s'agit pas d'assistance intellectuelle, mais de s&#233;curit&#233;. Si un syst&#232;me n'est pas capable de se prot&#233;ger d'applications mal programm&#233;es, il n'est pas s&#233;curis&#233;. C'est le cas de Mac OS 9. Se retrouver bloqu&#233; par un "dead lock" alors qu'un dialogue pr&#233;emptif bloque le syst&#232;me d&#233;montre que le multi-t&#226;che a &#233;t&#233; impl&#233;ment&#233; "en sur-couche" sur un syst&#232;me mono-t&#226;che &#224; la base, ce qui est bien le cas de Mac OS 9 (Apple &#224; int&#233;gr&#233; le "Multi-Finder" d'OS 6 au syst&#232;me pour faire OS 7).



Vivid a dit:


> tu ne peut comparer du code a un viellissement de la matiere, reprendre du code c'est tout les jours que des programmeurs le font, la toolbox est suffisament bien hierarchisee pour en modifier une partie correctement. La preuve le noyau mach a ete 'greffer' sur la toolbox. La seule limite du 9 ou version anterieure c'etait l'adressage des microprocesseur et leur vitesse, il n'est pas question de rajouter de couche ou de patche, mais de modifier le code, j'ai souvent le nez dans la toolbox pour pouvoir dire que cela est realisable.



Mais si, du code peut vieillir et &#234;tre frapp&#233; d'obsolescence, ajouter des fonctions "multim&#233;dia" &#224; un syst&#232;me ne donnera jamais un r&#233;sultat aussi efficace que cr&#233;er un syst&#232;me multim&#233;dia. En terme de m&#233;tier, c'est ce qu'on appelle avec d&#233;rision "ajouter des patches &#224; la con" !



Vivid a dit:


> Les extensions systeme ne sont pas du bricolage mais un exemple de modularite, ce n'est pas un quelquonque gadget vite fait. "il faut repartir sur quelque chose 'enti&#232;rement nouveau"   a d'autre... mais pas a moi
> depuis des annees en informatique on invente plus, on modifie et on re-conditionne, le risc, unix, les reseaux, les interfaces... mise a jour, ameliorations mais rien n'est nouveau, je crois pas.



On n'a pas cess&#233; d'inventer, regarde la diff&#233;rence entre les 68000 des premiers Mac, qui faisaient ce que leur programme leur disait, et attendaient les instructions sans rien faire lorsqu'ils avaient fini, et les G5 qui utilisent ce temps libre &#224; faire les calculs qui paraissent &#234;tre ceux qu'on leur demandera le plus probablement lors du prochain cycle. Essaie seulement d'imaginer la diff&#233;rence de complexit&#233; du micro-code 

Pour les extensions, il n'y aurait qu'&#224; calculer le nombre d'heures perdues sur la plan&#232;te &#224; r&#233;gler des conflits d'extensions pour d&#233;montrer que c'est bien du bricolage. Sous OS X, c'est le syst&#232;me, qui attribue les id de traps et d'exceptions, comme &#231;a, au moins, on est s&#251;r que le pilote "Machin" ne va pas bloquer l'extension "truc" !



Vivid a dit:


> Par contre on invente des mots nouveaux pour vendre, technologie pour proceder ou nouvelle utilisation de.., multimedia aussi, ce qui veut absolument rien dire puisque *depuis toujours les ordi gere le sons l'image, le texte*.. mais a des degres de sophistication differente.
> 
> a+



Ben, on voit bien que tu as commenc&#233; l'informatique sur le tard, parce que point de vue "gestion multimedia", j'ai connu des b&#233;canes qui ne g&#233;raient que des nombres, et encore, une calculette "quatre op&#233;rations" fait d&#233;j&#224; "multim&#233;dia" &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, parce qu'elle, au moins, elle sait afficher ses r&#233;sultats binaires sous forme d&#233;cimale


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Avril 2007)

chaud le débat !
je suis sur ce fil au départ pour dépanner Omphale qui s'est enfui(e) vers d'autres sites vu la tournure ultra-pro de ce fil...
pourquoi ne pas créer un sujet "aviation" ailleurs ?
 
patrick
je quitte...


----------



## Vivid (27 Avril 2007)

"On n'a pas cessé d'inventer, regarde la différence entre les 68000 des premiers Mac, qui faisaient ce que leur programme leur disait, et attendaient les instructions sans rien faire lorsqu'ils avaient fini, et les G5 qui utilisent ce temps libre à faire les calculs qui paraissent être ceux qu'on leur demandera le plus probablement lors du prochain cycle. Essaie seulement d'imaginer la différence de complexité du micro-code "

pas besoin d'imaginer , j'ecris en assembleur, 68xxx , PPC, donc evidement que je connait la chose, mieux, je l'utilise. Quand a la complexite, ca va.. c'est sur c'est pas de la POO, d'ailleurs quand je vois le code de certain bon compilateur c'est a ce demander si meme Apple utilise a fond certains processeurs, j'aurais la solution rapidement.

"Ben, on voit bien que tu as commencé l'informatique sur le tard, parce que point de vue "gestion multimedia", j'ai connu des bécanes qui ne géraient que des nombres, et encore, une calculette "quatre opérations" fait déjà "multimédia" à côté, parce qu'elle, au moins, elle sait afficher ses résultats binaires sous forme décimale "

tu m'avais compris .... j'ai connut tres peu de machine, uniquement des microprocesseurs,  l'addition et la soustraction comme base c'est ca qui est bon! creer, creer du code, toujours est encore sur des proc ou il faut en faire un maximum c'est pour ca que j'adore les  6502, Z80. Et plus c'est dur, plus j'aime ca...  les trucs bien coriace qui t'en font baver. Le PPC est pas mal aussi, j'ai encore quelques 'reserves' avec lui.
Le plaisir intellectuel cette gymnastique, comme le sport!


----------



## Omphale (29 Avril 2007)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses que je vais lire attentivement et désolée de ne pas avoir pris part au débat... Je n'ai aucun temps libre à cause des cours ces temps-ci mais j'apprécie beaucoup la peine que vous avez pris à me répondre.

Merci encore


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (30 Avril 2007)

je comprend ton problème car je bosse dans un collège, 
et j'ai donc attendu les vacances de Pâques pour upgrader mon Imac (deux jours en gros) et j'ai pas fini !
de plus le manque d'habitude de l'OSX me ralenti énormèment, découverte, apprentissage du système et j'ai pas fini de poser des questions sur le forum 
patrick


----------



## Buebo du châlet (30 Avril 2007)

mais je voudrais savoir qu'est-ce que ça veut dire *upgrader le firmware*, c'est une opération particulière ? je demande cela parce que j'ai acheté chez Apple le sysztème Tiger pour le mettre à la place du OS9 sur mon G4 400, j'ai rajouté de la mémoire,  j'en ai 1gp 500 et ça rame aussi, alors devrais-je faire ce upgrade de firmware ? Merci de me donner un conseil même si c'est nunuche


----------



## divoli (30 Avril 2007)

Buebo du ch&#226;let;4251402 a dit:
			
		

> mais je voudrais savoir qu'est-ce que &#231;a veut dire *upgrader le firmware*, c'est une op&#233;ration particuli&#232;re ? je demande cela parce que j'ai achet&#233; chez Apple le syszt&#232;me Tiger pour le mettre &#224; la place du OS9 sur mon G4 400, j'ai rajout&#233; de la m&#233;moire,  j'en ai 1gp 500 et &#231;a rame aussi, alors devrais-je faire ce upgrade de firmware ? Merci de me donner un conseil m&#234;me si c'est nunuche




Cela consiste &#224; une mise &#224; jour du programme interne du Mac, de sorte de lui permettre de faire fonctionner correctement OS X. Cette mise-&#224;-jour concerne donc les Mac fournis avec OS 9 ou ant&#233;rieurs, mais &#233;ligibles pour une installation d'OS X.

Concr&#232;tement, c'est un petit fichier (sp&#233;cifique &#224; ton mod&#232;le de Mac) &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger sur le site d'Apple, et &#224; installer avant de proc&#233;der &#224; l'installation d'OS X.


----------



## Buebo du châlet (30 Avril 2007)

Aïe, aïe, aïe c'est donc ça l'histoire de ma lenteur alors sur mon G4, parce que j'ai simplement mis le disque de Tiger et installé la chose, alors il faudrait que je désinstalle et recommencer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2007)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> Aïe, aïe, aïe c'est donc ça l'histoire de ma lenteur alors sur mon G4, parce que j'ai simplement mis le disque de Tiger et installé la chose, alors il faudrait que je désinstalle et recommencer ?



Nan, sur mon G4 (audio-numérique / 733 Mhz), j'ai d'abord mis Tiger, et fait la mise à jour du firmware après (en le démarrant sous OS 9, hein !), aucun problème, pas eu à réinstaller (ce qui m'a bien arrangé d'ailleurs :rateau.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (30 Avril 2007)

Pascal tu es trop fort !
j'aurai juré cette* procédure impossible* !
et je ne l'aurai même pas tentée ! 
Pj-j


----------



## Buebo du châlet (30 Avril 2007)

Donc les gars voici ce que je vais faire :*1 * je démarre mon G4 sous OS9, *2 *je vais sur le site Apple,* 3* je cherche le Firmware correspondant au G4 400, *4*je l'installe, * 5 *ensuite je redémarre mon G4 sous OSX et là je pourrai avoir une bonne surprise. S'il vous plaît si c'est ou si c'est pas, dites-le moi. J'attends avec impatience un mac qui tourne normalement :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2007)

Buebo du ch&#226;let;4251700 a dit:
			
		

> Donc les gars voici ce que je vais faire :*1 * je d&#233;marre mon G4 sous OS9, *2 *je vais sur le site Apple,* 3* je cherche le Firmware correspondant au G4 400, *4*je l'installe, * 5 *ensuite je red&#233;marre mon G4 sous OSX et l&#224; je pourrai avoir une bonne surprise. S'il vous pla&#238;t si c'est ou si c'est pas, dites-le moi. J'attends avec impatience un mac qui tourne normalement :rateau:



C'est "je ne sais pas" : Avant ma mise &#224; jour de firmware, je ne trouvais pas mon PM particuli&#232;rement lent, et je n'ai pas remarqu&#233; de grosse acc&#233;l&#233;ration apr&#232;s.

Attentions aux impressions de lenteur, elles peuvent &#234;tre parfois subjectives, genre, si tu travaille avec un G5 quadri-core au bureau, le G4/450 &#224; la maison va paraitre lent, c'est s&#251;r. Autre chose, ton G4, il a bien une quantit&#233; de Ram suffisante pour Tiger ?

Mais de toute facon, la mise &#224; jour du firmware, vaut mieux la faire, m&#234;me si la cause de ton probl&#232;me est ailleurs.


EDIT : Pour le 1, tu peux la t&#233;l&#233;charger sous X, il n'y a que son ex&#233;cution qui doive imp&#233;rativement &#234;tre effectu&#233;e sous 9. Pour le 2/3 : pas la peine de chercher, elle est l&#224;, sauf si ton G4 est un cube, alors, c'est l&#224; !

Si ton G4 est un "Yosemite" (350 ou 400 Mhz &#224; carte graphique PCI, d&#233;pourvus de port AGP), pas de mise &#224; jour firmware n&#233;cessaire.



patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Pascal tu es trop fort !
> j'aurai jur&#233; cette* proc&#233;dure impossible* !
> et je ne l'aurai m&#234;me pas tent&#233;e !
> Pj-j



A vrai dire, lorsque je l'ai eu, je pensais la mise &#224; jour faite, c'est par hasard, en regardant le N&#176; de version que je me suis aper&#231;u que non !


----------



## Buebo du châlet (2 Mai 2007)

Salut, ça y est j'ai fait le upgrade de mon OS 9, comme Pascal l'a préconisé, eh bien, voilà la  grosse différence, par exemple, avant pour faire pivoter une photo avec Aperçu, la roue colorée tournait facilement 20 secondes avant d'exécuter le pivotement, maintenant c'est quasi instantané, la roue n'apparaît même pas. 
Je vous félicite c'était la solution, et d'autant que *je n'y croyait pas trop* dans la mesure où mon Tiger est installé sur un disque et OS9 sur un autre et je ne vois pas comment il communiquent ou s'influencent réciproquement ?
Comme disait un savant florentin : "Pourtant elle ne tourne plus la petite roue colorée" 
En tout cas merci Divoli, Jean-Jacques et Pascal d'avoir contribué à cette avancée du savoir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> *je n'y croyait pas trop* dans la mesure où mon Tiger est installé sur un disque et OS9 sur un autre et je ne vois pas comment il communiquent ou s'influencent réciproquement ?



En fait, la mise à jour du firmware se moque bien du disque d'où elle est installée, puisque ce qu'elle met à jour n'est pas sur un de tes disques, mais dans une des puces de la carte mère de ton Mac (une puce "réinscriptible").


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mai 2007)

Omphale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peut être que ma question va sembler idiote mais je souhaite savoir s'il est possible de mettre OS X sur un G3 qui fonctionne encore très bien...
> J'ai essayé d'insérer le CD d'installation mais celle-ci n'a pas voulu se réaliser... pourtant, j'ai déjà vu des personnes ayant un G3 et fonctionnant sous OS X...
> ...




ca marche mais a quoi bon, a l'ere du multicoeur?


----------



## Vivid (2 Mai 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ca marche mais a quoi bon, a l'ere du multicoeur?


le prix peut-etre


----------



## claude72 (3 Mai 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ca marche mais a quoi bon, a l'ere du multicoeur?


 Ou l'envie de ne pas gaspiller bêtement : pourquoi acheter un ordinateur neuf, alors qu'un vieux iMac récupéré (presque) dans une poubelle peut suffire ?
(une certaine conscience dans la façon de consommer, une sorte de gestion de ses déchets, un peu de respect de la planète, etc.)


----------



## JPTK (3 Mai 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ca marche mais a quoi bon, a l'ere du multicoeur?



Multiquoi ??  

N'importe quoi ces réflexions des fois quand même


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Ou l'envie de ne pas gaspiller bêtement : pourquoi acheter un ordinateur neuf, alors qu'un vieux iMac récupéré (presque) dans une poubelle peut suffire ?
> (une certaine conscience dans la façon de consommer, une sorte de gestion de ses déchets, un peu de respect de la planète, etc.)



toutafait mais, j'osais pas... 
a quand des cures de desintoxication a la consommation


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> a quand des cures de desintoxication a la consommation



Seulement quand ils n'auront plus rien d'autre à vendre


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Mai 2007)

avec Claude, 
et d'ailleurs les anciens mac que je récupère servent ensuite dans des assos privées de subventions...
moins de panne que leur Pc ;mais périphériques rares surtout du coté des imprimantes avec l'ancien cable...
patrick


----------



## voyager007 (26 Mai 2007)

Je découvre le Mac car j'ai eu la chance de récupérer aux poubelles un Power Mac G3 350 MhZ avec 128 Mo de mémoire vive, lecteur de cd, DD de 6Gb. Une poubelle contenais les 2 cd de Mac os 10.4.2.
Comme à chaque démarrage il demandait de mettre à l'heure le système, j'ai acheté une pile chez Mac et voilà tout fonctionne sous Mac os 9.2.8. Il y a même office...
Pour tester les 2 cd, j'ai fait la mise à jour conseillée par le marchand de chez Mac, j'ai changé le lecteur de cd par un lecteur de dvd que j'avais gardé d'un vieux PC, j'ai rajouté 3 barrettes de 128 mb de récup de PC et voilà.
J'ai le choix maintenant je peux démarrer sur OS 9 ou OS X 4.9.
Je trouve tellement bien ce système que j'économise pour mon prochain PC non un Mac, lequel je sais pas mais le Power book alu est beau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

voyager007 a dit:


> Je découvre le Mac car j'ai eu la chance de récupérer aux poubelles un Power Mac G3 350 MhZ avec 128 Mo de mémoire vive, lecteur de cd, DD de 6Gb. Une poubelle contenais les 2 cd de Mac os 10.4.2.
> Comme à chaque démarrage il demandait de mettre à l'heure le système, j'ai acheté une pile chez Mac et voilà tout fonctionne sous Mac os 9.2.8. Il y a même office...
> Pour tester les 2 cd, j'ai fait la mise à jour conseillée par le marchand de chez Mac, j'ai changé le lecteur de cd par un lecteur de dvd que j'avais gardé d'un vieux PC, j'ai rajouté 3 barrettes de 128 mb de récup de PC et voilà.
> J'ai le choix maintenant je peux démarrer sur OS 9 ou OS X 4.9.
> Je trouve tellement bien ce système que j'économise pour mon prochain PC non un Mac, lequel je sais pas mais le Power book alu est beau.



Salut, et bienvenue sur MacGe.

Sont sympa, les poubelles par chez toi !


----------



## voyager007 (26 Mai 2007)

J'ai aussi un bel écran plat 17 pouces avec une drôle de prise dvi, à voir il faut un G4 pour l'utiliser car port AGP spécial avec alimentation par la sortie DVI.
J'ai aussi une carte mère G4, manque plus que le boitier pour mettre tout ça dedans.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mai 2007)

L'écran a une prise dite "ADC". 
Il existe des adaptateurs pour le changer en DVI ou VGA.


----------



## voyager007 (26 Mai 2007)

Oui mais pour l'alimenter en courant?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mai 2007)

C'est pr&#233;vu 
http://www.dviator.com/fr/DVIator.html
http://www.vgator.com/fr/VGAtor.html


----------



## voyager007 (26 Mai 2007)

OK j'ai compris, merci pour l'info, pour l'instant le Mac et le PC sont branché sur mon 19 pouces et je jongle dans le menu de l'écran pour passer du mac au PC.
Si jamais quelqu'un cherche un écran il est à disposition pour celui qui vient le chercher.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

Dans quel coin ?


----------



## voyager007 (26 Mai 2007)

En Suisse au bord du lac Léman


----------

